# Can't lower flame in Coleman burner, help



## silverz51

I am trying out my stuff before setting off in a camping trip and while trying to cook rice, I noticed that my Coleman Single Burner stove can only be adjusted from high to higher to highest. It's great to boil water fast (about a minute to boil a cup and a half of water) or if you need a blowtorch. However, to simmer rice it's useless. If tried a new bottle of propane to see if that was the problem, but it works the same on 2 different bottles. Can someone shed some light on this?

Thanks


----------



## artmart

That's the way those stoves work. It you want a stove with a variable flame, you must search for one that specifically states that it has a variable flame. The goal of most small stoves is to heat fast!!! Less time and less fuel over time when used that way. Since these stoves are so small they don't have a very good regulator and are designed to burn fast to keep up the pressure. A variable flame stove might have something that compensates for that and will therefore probably be more expensive.

You may find that there is a way to use a low flame on these by ALMOST shutting it off, but this takes practice to get it right. The problem then becomes the fuel may not burn completely since the pressure is being choked off and the stove may develop soot and it might stink when being used which also increase the frequency of taking it apart to clean the insides and get it working once again. The design of the stove to maintain their remaining lit almost assures what I refer to as "rocket flame". It's either off or it sounds like you are launching a rocket.

I suggest you shop around and look for a "variable flame" stove.


----------



## artmart

Now that you know that the propane stove you have is not low variable flame, I can suggest a couple stoves. I usually don't like to "advertise" a product, but these are examples of what I'm referring. I was reluctant to do this originally because I do not have any one burner, propane stoves I'm familiar with. I do have two burner Coleman stoves that can simmer, but it appears you only need the one burner.

I use an MSR Simmerlite Stove, I've had it for several years and while I use it for backpacking which is typically boiling water and prefer a rocket size flame, the first day or so I might carry food that is cooked not boiled and this is why I resorted to this stove. It uses "white gas", not propane, so would require you to have a different fuel type on hand. White gas is available in gallon size at camping stores and comes in a metal red can. Maybe you've seen those. In the past, I used Whisperlite stoves for packing and boiled everything since this is not a low variable flame stove, then wanted cooking and simmering abilities and bought the Simmerlite. The fuel bottles are interchangeable and the operation, maintenance and everything else was the same so I was able to use the same equipment and tools for this stove. The disadvantage of this stove is the fuel can get messy if you aren't careful and the stove requires "priming". It does require some practice to minimize the mess, but I consider myself an expert after 20 something years of white gas MSR stoves.

Another stove is the MSR Pocket Rocket. I have a friend who uses this one. It uses another fuel source from the Coleman and the Simmerlite. It uses butane canisters and like the propane style you have an empty canister when it runs out. Fortunately the canisters are available in different sizes (I've seen at least 3 sizes) to extend the usage time. The stove is amazingly small and compact and does have a very adjustable flame. The disadvantage of this stove is the canister. As they get low, you'll tend to reach for a full one if you plan an extensive cooking. You may end up with a lot of partial canisters, because it's a hassle having the fuel run out, in the middle of food preparation, then having to wait a few minutes for the stove to cool so you can change out the canister. This is the same problem with propane cylinder powered stoves too.

Anyway, there's a couple of examples of compact, lightweight, a little more expensive, single burner stoves, that use different fuel. In both cases, they are small, powerful, have simmer modes and are very good at what they do. Also, in both cases you must figure in buying additional fuel canisters or fuel bottles in able to use them.

There are others probably out there, but these are the only two I've used or have seen used.


----------



## artmart

Oops, I almost forgot. I have another friend who uses a Coleman simmer type stove but I don't remember the fuel type but it was either white gas or butane canisters, not propane.

EDITED TEXT:

Here's the link to the stove... I remember now, my buddy had the white gas version (note the special bottle that only fits coleman stoves and these bottles should come in a couple sizes) and you can buy an adapter to convert to Butane canisters. Note it has a simmer mode. There is another Coleman stove similar to this that does not have simmer!

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=9775-A25&categoryid=2005&brand=

You should be getting the sense that a small stove using propane is difficult to find a simmer flame. Butane and White Gas are popular types and in fact there are gasoline and kerosene types too, but everyone I know that has these hate them because of the smell and the mess. White gas can get messy but it's a much cleaner fuel than gas or kerosene.


----------



## silverz51

I took the 2 burner coleman gas stove and I'm making do with it. It works for now. I'm In OK, spent last night in a park in Arkansas. Posting from the welcome center in OK. Heading to the Red Rock Canyon park. Later!


----------



## artmart

Cool!!! Have a great trip. I hope you post some pictures of that big hole in the ground. You'll kick yourself when you find you are so close to some other phenomenal places to visit!

Bud do what you gotta do and enjoy our wonderful country.


----------



## JoeS

Cook the rice at home and bring in a bag with some type of Acid juice(stewed canned tomatoes) Put the rice and stewed tomatoes in a ziplock bag and the acid and lack of o2 will keep the bacteria from growing. Remember FATTOM when dealing with food and you should be 99% safe( unless the manufacturer packaged it poorly) 

*FATTOM
Food
Acid low ph levels
Time
Temp between 65-120degrees
O2 in need of o2 to produce
Moisture moisture for rapid growth

I know you just wanted to find an adjustable cooking stove, but if you cant then just improvize.


----------



## artmart

WOW.... FATTOM?! What an acronym. That's easy enough to remember but not what it stands for.... LOL

This falls into the TOMTOM acronym an old boss taught me years ago... 

TO)o M)uch TO M)ember (remember). If the acronym has too much stuff to remember it wasn't going to work. The Military is terrible at this. i.e., FUBAR, FIIGMO, SNAFU, etc.

Just funnin' with you, Man.... personally, I'd get a better stove and minimize the storage especially for a week of two.


----------



## JoeS

I spelled it out where it says *FATTOM . lol


----------



## artmart

yup, I know, but who can remember all that... I guess you're saying to store my food with some Fat Tomatoes....


----------

